# Best MT tires



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am putting a set of MT's on my 2013 2500 Ram diesel. I will go with either a 35" or 37" and looking at the Coopper STT as of now. What are you guys getting as far as milage out of your MTs and what brand?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I got 60K out of my old 285/70/17 Hankook Dynapro M/T. Probably had another 5k left, but I let the shop who installed my new tires keep them. I would definetly buy them again. BTW, I had them on a 2003 Ford F150 Supercrew.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I run Goodyear duratracs 315/70/17 on my 04 dodge diesel and i love them. I have about 10k on them now and still look new. Anytime they see off road is typically with a cattle trailer in wet pastures and they haven't left me stuck yet. Hey cclayton01 how did those Hankook's do off road I've been considering them for my Jeep?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

msf62000 said:


> Hey cclayton01 how did those Hankook's do off road I've been considering them for my Jeep?


They did everything I needed them to do and cleaned out well. I never went out playing or tearing stuff up, but the few times I needed to use the truck at my parents place they performed well. My parents live on 2200 acres along the Brazos River in West Columbia so it stays pretty soggy. I would have bought another set, but I moved from there four years ago and the truck has been a pavement queen ever since, lol.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Nitto or duratrac*

I run nitto and duratrac's never had and problem with any of them , it's a stale argument, they're all good , and all will get you stuck if you try , but price is a,factor good luck


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I had great success with the Toyo MT's 37x13.50 R20 on my 09 F-250 diesel. I just bought a set of Super Swamper SSR's because I have a company truck and don't have to drive mine all the time. My buddy ran the Nitto Trail Grapplers and had the tires "cut" by Discount Trailer and swore by them. He told me when he sold the truck the tires had almost 50k miles on them and still had tread left. He's now running them on his F-250. Whatever you do stay away from BFG...


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

cclayton01 said:


> They did everything I needed them to do and cleaned out well. I never went out playing or tearing stuff up, but the few times I needed to use the truck at my parents place they performed well. My parents live on 2200 acres along the Brazos River in West Columbia so it stays pretty soggy. I would have bought another set, but I moved from there four years ago and the truck has been a pavement queen ever since, lol.


Also handle thorns well above average!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Get about 50k out of the Toyo mt on the ford diesels I've owned. Great tire. I'm gonna need a new set here soon and those cooper stt have caught my eye.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Toyo MT a E rated tire for a 2500?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Toyo for sure. Great tire and E rated.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Toyo for sure. Great tire and E rated.


Agreed. My Nitto Trails were super loud and wore out fast. They were rotated every 5000 miles.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Had some Firestone MT's 265/70/17 that completely shredded themselves before my current set of Hankook MTs 285/70/17. Couldnt be happier with the Hankooks. Clean out well, no where near as loud as the crappy Firestones, however did notice a significant drop in gas mileage, but that could be due to other issues I changed with the truck at the same time. I believe they have either a 50 or 60,000 mile lifetime on them. So far 15,000 has hardly put a dent in them.


----------



## Niktator (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm running Nitto Trail Grapplers (M/T). Look awesome, rides much smoother than my previous tire (ie BFG All Terrains, got 70k). There is more noise on highway ( not too bad for a M/T but noticeable not to mention a loss of a couple mpg). Some softness at highway speeds. Does great in mud, have not gotten stuck yet. I've had for 15k miles, looking like only going to be 30k to 35k. It is a great tire if used for the intended purpose. Due to my increased commute (highway miles) I'm probably going back to an A/T.


----------



## TXGRANDSLAM (Sep 21, 2009)

Toyo mt for sure there pricey but we'll worth it I got 55k on mine that are on my 250


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Tried to order a new set of toyo mt's from discount yesterday and they said they wouldn't install them on my truck. Mexican tire shop down the road has my business instead.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I run Cooper STTs, like them they last longer then others on the jobsite and rock roads. Toyo are to soft, get tore up and chunks removed, seem to be made for mallcralwers. Not to mention way overpriced.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Ive had my 37" Toyo Open Country MT's on my F250 for 20k miles and 3 years. They look brand new! Ill have to replace them due to dry rot long before they wear out. Highly recommend them.

I believe some are confusing Toyowith Nitto on the "soft tires".. My coworker has the Nitto MT's on his 2011 1500 chevy and his are wearing fast and weird. He wont be buying them again. Google search both tires and see what reviews you find.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I put 60k a year on trucks. At times oversee fleets of diesel trucks. No confusion


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

If you drive 60k miles a year then I would think you would know better than to run a Mud Terrain on your daily driver.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

leadhead10 said:


> If you drive 60k miles a year then I would think you would know better than to run a Mud Terrain on your daily driver.


Part of my job, jobsites are not paved, at least not until I am finished.

Been doing it 20 years. Have bought more tires for work trucks in a year then most will buy in a lifetime. I am not guessing nor am I confused.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Jolly Roger
What mileage are you getting from them and I'm assuming on 3/4 ton trucks?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Jolly Roger
> What mileage are you getting from them and I'm assuming on 3/4 ton trucks?


Yes F250s, F350s some gas most diesels. average 40k on the Stt on the diesels will get a little more with gas f250s. Not going to see 60k on any tire on a work truck, they just get abused to much. Front ends of work trucks are never aligned and can eat tires. Most are always pulling something or loaded to the gills.

For someone who takes care of them and rotates often you could get 50k out of the Stt's as long as you are not driving on new concrete everyday. The roadway surface you drive on most often can make a huge difference on the life of your tires. If you put a lot of miles on newer concrete roadways then your tires are not going to lat as long as someone who drives mostly on asphalt.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Another vote for Toyo here. I never rotate my tires and the cooper's chopped pretty bad. The toyos wore evenly without rotating. You get what you pay for. I'll be sticking with toyos from here on out.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have Toyo M/T's as well on my truck, love them. That's my vote


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW! If Toyo MT's are soft. Exactly what tire is harder? LOL!! 

I had wore out 3 sets of Toyo MT's over the last 8yrs. Great tire if you maintain your truck right. Alignment, shocks, suspension.. You will get over 50k if you try had enough.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Toyo's here. But now I'm running all terrains. The mt's are good tires.


----------

